# Server fährt von alleine runter



## Johannes7146 (12. Februar 2009)

Mein Server fährt sich ab und zu von alleine runter.
Ich merke das meist erst dann, wenn ich selber auf die Webseite gehen möchte die darauf läuft.

/var/log/syslog

```
Feb 12 15:11:23 feucht-froehlich shutdown[20100]: shutting down for system halt
Feb 12 15:11:23 feucht-froehlich init: Switching to runlevel: 0
Feb 12 15:11:48 feucht-froehlich authdaemond: stopping authdaemond children
Feb 12 15:11:56 feucht-froehlich postfix/master[10900]: terminating on signal 15
Feb 12 15:12:32 feucht-froehlich kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped.
Feb 12 15:12:32 feucht-froehlich kernel: Kernel log daemon terminating.
Feb 12 15:12:33 feucht-froehlich exiting on signal 15
```

sieht für mich wie ein ganz normales runterfahren aus.
Kann ich irgendwo nachschauen wo durch es ausgelöst wurde?


----------



## thoser (13. Februar 2009)

Das müßte dann im Log weiter vorne stehen.
Poste mal ab dem Zeitpunkt 15:11:15, evtl. steht da drin woher die Stopanforderung kommt.


----------

